# Responsible Deckhand



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey I am looking for a deck hand/fishing related job this summer in the PA/ Padre Island area. I'm a Construction Technology high school teacher in San Antonio so I have from June 9- Aug. 15 off. I'm just looking to do some fishing and have some fun. Being modest I think my off shore experience is in the intermediate range I can rig baits and leaders I know how to handle riggers and big gear. I learn fast work hard and I'm responsible. 

Feel free to PM me or contact me on my cell (210) 887-5953 

Thanks, Kyle


----------

